# Pablo update



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo was only given a few months to live, the vet thought it was nasal cancer but couldn't be sure because the ex-rays he took were not clear enough to see his sinus's. 

Fast forward a few months and we have all been surprised he is still with us and doesn't seem to be getting too much worse. At this point we expected him to be gone. Now I was thinking, oh my gosh, what if this isn't cancer and we can treat it.

So I took him to a new vet today. He was actually my horse vet who just recently opened his own small animal clinic. 

He did full body ex-rays. Pablo has an enlarged heart and liver. His spleen too is enlarged and covered with small tumors. He has several other places that appear to be tumors throughout his body. Because of the enlarged organs, his lungs have very little room to expand, making him tire easily. 

His skull on the right side has a huge nasal tumor, completely closing the sinus on the right side, and pushing into the left side. The left sinus has a very small opening.

The vet was surprised at how well he is doing considering. He doesn't show any signs of pain. He plays, he eats well, he drinks well, normal potty. He was wagging his tail and very happy at the vet (might have to do with the cookie jar). 

Vet said his ex-rays looks like those of a 15 year old dog..Pablo is 9.

So since he is still happy, we put him on lasix to try to give his lungs some room to expand by getting rid of some fluid. He will continue on the prednisone.

Right now Pablo is in a play bow, and rubbing his face on the rug...very happy!

I won't let him suffer, but for today, he is good. We will deal with tomorrow, tomorrow.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, N2M, Pablo has a lot going on AND he still has a good attitude. I know you will continue to enjoy every day you have with him. Give him a treat and a belly rub from me.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sooo good to hear! Thanx for the update... and hugs to Pablo.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you, mischief. i am wondering what my vet will say about my boy when i take him in either later this month or next month. i hope i have the courage to do what is necessary when the time comes - but you are right, tomorrow is tomorrow. we have to be grateful for what we have while we have it.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww poor guy! You all ate in my thoughts and prayers. I'm glad he isn't in any pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

